

Ask HN: iPhones are mundane. What's the new grail? - TooMuchNick

I'm writing a comedy about startups, and I need to invent a feasible portable technology that could appear in a couple of years. But the iPhone made such a qualitative change to what people could do while standing on a sidewalk, all I can think of is a hands-free voice-activated search device. And that seems more like a ten-years-out technology.<p>To be honest, I'm probably gonna go with the above idea, but now I'm wondering: is there any handheld/wearable device that's so close we can taste it?
======
seraph321
OLED screens that either fold, or roll up, could free us from the tiny-screen
limitations of current mobile devices. These are supposedly very close to
reality. The next step is lasers that just draw the image directly on the
retina, but that's a bit further down the road.

------
gills
This one is kind of cool:
[http://www.engr.washington.edu/facresearch/highlights/ee_con...](http://www.engr.washington.edu/facresearch/highlights/ee_contactlens.html)

------
puzzle-out
plastic logic, paper replacement - <http://www.plasticlogic.com/product.html>

------
matthias
the floppy dot. it just floats: <http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=JILWKaQgUC0>

